# OK, Boyeeezz...let the 'fun' begin..lol



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gonna be interesting to see if'n I can find a 'sucker'

http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Deer-A..._Art?hash=item3ef8872f97&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I say that it will probably sell.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I'll bet that will be one of those auctions that get bid up to a couple million "BUCKS" and nobody buys it.

I think I'll go bid the first million


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL....I'll bet that will be one of those auctions that get bid up to a couple million "BUCKS" and nobody buys it.
> 
> I think I'll go bid the first million


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Dang, Trod...I thought you knew by now not to phart with the 'Old Geezers'... We got nuthin' to lose...and homemade 'karma' can be a baitch...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...OK, I'll bid it up and when I win I'll just right you a check from the "First State Bank of Mickey Mouse" 

I'm just messin wif ya buddy, I ain't gonna bid it up!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You're on the wrong website Tortuga - you need to post that on a peta website somewhere - re-word the advertisement and state that's a way to re-populate the herds! Tell 'em you got enough seeds to make 4 more "plots" and you'll be able to retire a millionaire for sure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SOLD !!!!!!... $9.99 + S&H...Man..the geezer took a good skrewing on this little adventure.. The danged antler pen is worth $50 minimum...

Oh well....Live and learn.. Guess old PT Barnham wuzn't as smart as I thunk.. There is NOT a sucker born every minute....


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey, I didnt see that antler pen. I would've bought it for the pen.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

100 years after you're gone they'll auction it off for several million! It'll then be rare and priceless folk art.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> 100 years after you're gone they'll auction it off for several million! It'll then be rare and priceless folk art.


I dunno there, FF...gonna be a loooonng time till I'm gone. Just found the 'secret' to eternal life riding shotgun on my post by Ebay....Check out link below...you young dudes might be interested as well.....:rotfl:

http://www.iherb.com/Life-Extension...95?utm_source=shc&utm_medium=c&=ppnshpng&at=0


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Uh Oh, there goes all them deer antler you have stored up. Now instead of turning them, you will be knawing on them or even worse, all your antler pens will have teeth marks in them







.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh No, now you will be knawing on all that deer antler stored up and next you will be knawing on all them antler pens you have made up next.


----------

